
Cost breaks help get Web businesses going - ulfstein
http://www.chicagotribune.com/technology/chi-0703260075mar26,0,2373962.story?coll=chi-bizfront-hed
======
reitzensteinm
\--Ten years ago, such a venture would have cost roughly $5 million to $10
million just to get the technology, such as servers and a fleet of software
developers, before an entrepreneur could get an Internet company off the
ground.

Typical mass media ignorance. PG said somewhere that Viaweb spent about $2m in
its entire existance. All that's changed is that the tools have improved and
dedicated web hosting with decent bandwidth costs are in the hundreds instead
of the thousands of dollars. It's always been possible to start a web business
off a credit card or a digging into a modest nest egg - the only difference
is, back then, most people saw little reason to when someone would gladly give
them $5-10 million bucks (which needed to be spent) to get the site off the
ground.

Of course, this isn't new to anyone reading this, so please excuse my
audienceless rant. :)

